# Luna Kidded!!



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Its....... :kidred: :kidblue: AMAZING!!!! Checked her at 8 this morning and no signs of anything, she ate eagerly and I left to get the kids off to school. I went back at 9:30 and we had a bubble. Within the hour both kids were born.

Boy came last..had to be pulled came with head only. No trouble at all getting him out. He is still struggling to get going. Warmed him up with the blow dryer and put him on the teat. He's still a little slower and staggering, trying to find his feet. If he's not up and at em by diner time I will bring him in.

This was truley wonderful. thank you all for your great information. I couldn't of done it without you. :grouphug: Need some food and a shower LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I knew she was close, but not close enough for you to lose sleep last night!!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. It felt so good to sleep.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It sure does!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute :]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That's great news! I am with you on the feeling so good to sleep part.

Jan


----------

